# walking in the 'Downton Abbey village'



## oakapple (Jan 5, 2015)

This will only be of interest to any fans of 'Downton Abbey' on tv. My village is just a 10 minute drive from the village [here in West Oxfordshire] that is used as the village in Downton. Actually, the village is called Bampton, and is a really lovely village, there are a couple of nice pubs there to have lunch at and it's a pleasant walk around the village, so many fine old Georgian houses [like the one used for the Dowager's house, played by Maggie Smith.]Much older buildings too, all made out of grey stone.You may be able to Google the village and see pics of it [I haven't done that yet.] Downton Abbey itself is supposed to be in Yorkshire, but is actually filmed not far away from here in Berkshire [we are near the Berkshire border]at Highclere Castle.Berkshire is pronounced 'Barksher' by the way.Any county that ends in 'shire' is pronounced 'sher'.So, anyone like the programme?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope I cannot stand it...but there's another thread running about it on here with some fans who are delighted that the new series is coming out.


Interesting that you live close to the village where it's filmed...I should imagine you can't get near any of the pubs for sightseers


----------



## oakapple (Jan 5, 2015)

Well actually Holly, we were there on Sunday lunchtime and there was hardly anyone about! I think it would be different in Summer though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh that was nice..


----------



## Josiah (Jan 5, 2015)

I recently subscribed to Amazon Prime and my first benefit has been streaming video of Downton Abbey. Yesterday I watched Episode #3 and count myself as a developing fan.
When my wife entered the nursing home back in May I gave away the TV vowing never to watch another commercial as long as I lived. I still see commercials when I visit her, but I don't regret giving away the TV.


----------



## avrp (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow that's really neat OA! It would be so cool just to be close to where Downton Abbey is filmed!

Josiah..I hate commercials so much that I rarely watch live t.v. I record everything and watch later so I can fast forward through the commercials. TCM is nice...no commercials and I love classic movies. 
I enjoy watching some shows on my lap top sometimes.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2015)

Oakapple, I love watching Downton Abbey & enjoyed the first episode of Season V last night. How nice that you live in such a beautiful area.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2015)

The town sounds very lovely and picturesque  - I used to enjoy Downton Abbey a few years ago, but got out of habit of watching and now can't get back into it for some reason, especially after reading about what things were really like back then - the class distinctions and mistreatment of servants among other things, I'm now disillusioned with the show.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 5, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The town sounds very lovely and picturesque  - I used to enjoy Downton Abbey a few years ago, but got out of habit of watching and now can't get back into it for some reason, especially after reading about what things were really like back then - the class distinctions and mistreatment of servants among other things, I'm now disillusioned with the show.


Things were much worse in the 16th century, but does that mean you don't write historical fiction about that period?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 5, 2015)

oakapple said:


> This will only be of interest to any fans of 'Downton Abbey' on tv. My village is just a 10 minute drive from the village [here in West Oxfordshire] that is used as the village in Downton. Actually, the village is called Bampton, and is a really lovely village, there are a couple of nice pubs there to have lunch at and it's a pleasant walk around the village, so many fine old Georgian houses [like the one used for the Dowager's house, played by Maggie Smith.]Much older buildings too, all made out of grey stone.You may be able to Google the village and see pics of it [I haven't done that yet.] Downton Abbey itself is supposed to be in Yorkshire, but is actually filmed not far away from here in Berkshire [we are near the Berkshire border]at Highclere Castle.Berkshire is pronounced 'Barksher' by the way.Any county that ends in 'shire' is pronounced 'sher'.So, anyone like the programme?



I'll love it, and Maggie Smith is a bonus  I am getting ready to move, so thank you for the heads up OA.  I had heard of Downtown Abbey but now, I'll be sure it's in whatever package I get, or Netflix, whatever


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2015)

Some historical fiction is very good, but I think it's a matter of taste and on one's own cultural background. I do like a good WWII movie/book e.g. Casablanca could be classified as historical fiction or British TV show, Foyle's War, which I really enjoyed watching.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 6, 2015)

I cannot stand Downton. It is a high class Eastenders.
Plus they got rid of a white dog because it may upset some one.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 6, 2015)

littleowl said:


> I cannot stand Downton. It is a high class Eastenders.
> Plus they got rid of a white dog because it may upset some one.



Well, we are all different littleowl, and like different things. I for one, think that Eastenders is depressing , while Downton is more uplifting all round.Yes, the labrador was called Isis [where the Thames flows through Oxford it is called the Isis river] but the programme makers thought that not everyone would know that [even here in England] so didn't want anyone to think they were making fun of a name like that, now that savages have claimed the name.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The town sounds very lovely and picturesque - I used to enjoy Downton Abbey a few years ago, but got out of habit of watching and now can't get back into it for some reason, especially after reading about what things were really like back then - the class distinctions and mistreatment of servants among other things, I'm now disillusioned with the show.



 Good servants were looked after properly, as the 'masters' didn't want to lose them and have to re-train others. It was an occupation then [and now] and has to be viewed in it's historical context.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

Historical context or not, mistreatment of servants was prevalent everywhere throughout history, even today...... and servants were considered to be the property of the so-called masters - never mind all that ......I'm aware of the misdeeds of the 'higher ups' towards their 'inferiors..... if I the show was interesting to me I would watch it anyway....... ' -- it just doesn't grab me enough...... inspite of the pretty dresses and fancy tableware...  but hey, that's just me ... It's very popular, even here in Canada.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Some historical fiction is very good, but I think it's a matter of taste and on one's own cultural background. I do like a good WWII movie/book e.g. Casablanca could be classified as historical fiction or British TV show, Foyle's War, which I really enjoyed watching.



I know I'm talking movies now but Mrs. Miniver was the best, or one of, for me.  It partly goes into Dunkirk and how regular people took whatever type of boat they had and went to rescue as many as they could at Dunkirk.  It still gives me chills when I think of it, the history, not just the movie that reveals some of it.  Just one reason I love England and my ancestry.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs. Miniver was an excellent movie, I must have seen it years and years ago -  Greer Garson, I think, and I agree it was very amazing what was  happening at that time.  I watched Call the Midwives, very good period TV show taking place post war early 50's in poor area of London (before birth control and abortions were legal)  - enjoyed all the costumes and decor (lots of hand knit sweaters at that time).  Lots of great TV coming from UK - right now I'm hooked on Midsomer Murders, detective series with lots of cottages and mansions in small towns in the Midsomer region, scenes of ghastly murders, a wonder there are any people left as each episode has at least 3 killings - a bit tongue in cheek.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Mrs. Miniver was an excellent movie, I must have seen it years and years ago -  Greer Garson, I think, and I agree it was very amazing what was  happening at that time.  I watched Call the Midwives, very good period TV show taking place post war early 50's in poor area of London (before birth control and abortions were legal)  - enjoyed all the costumes and decor (lots of hand knit sweaters at that time).  Lots of great TV coming from UK - right now I'm hooked on Midsomer Murders, detective series with lots of cottages and mansions in small towns in the Midsomer region, scenes of ghastly murders, a wonder there are any people left as each episode has at least 3 killings - a bit tongue in cheek.



OMG, I LOVE Midsomer Murders, I can't think of the detectives real name but he, wow, I just thought he was the cutest thing ever.  Also, loved the stories, VERY good program!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

Right!  - I watched from the beginning of the series as he gets as the show progresses (John Nettles I think his name is).  I don't know what I'll do when it ends (on Netflix) I'll have to find something else to sink my teeth into because I'm very hooked on it.  He is very cute and his TV family is sweet, I like their house and the background village life seems so wholesome compared to the grisly murders.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's where I watched it Cookie, yes, John Nettles.  I STILL miss it, but by the time I get Netflix again, I can start the series over.  Have you got to see the Sherlock Holmes Series with Cumberbatch??  Omg, that left me crying for more, best ever Sherlock and Watson imo anyway  Love the guy that plays Watson, they just have GREAT chemistry together  It's on Netflix too pretty sure?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

The Sherlock series rocks and Cumberbatch is a good Sherlock - watched til season 2 - I can move on to that - good idea! Yup - on netflix too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The Sherlock series rocks and Cumberbatch is a good Sherlock - watched til season 2 - I can move on to that - good idea! Yup - on netflix too.



I was all over the Net trying to find out if they were going to make more episodes, and heard they were, but I don't know, I should check again.  Cumberbatch is making so many movies, I don't know if he's tied up too much or what.  Hope not


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> This will only be of interest to any fans of 'Downton Abbey' on tv. My village is just a 10 minute drive from the village [here in West Oxfordshire] that is used as the village in Downton. Actually, the village is called Bampton, and is a really lovely village, there are a couple of nice pubs there to have lunch at and it's a pleasant walk around the village, so many fine old Georgian houses [like the one used for the Dowager's house, played by Maggie Smith.]Much older buildings too, all made out of grey stone.You may be able to Google the village and see pics of it [I haven't done that yet.] Downton Abbey itself is supposed to be in Yorkshire, but is actually filmed not far away from here in Berkshire [we are near the Berkshire border]at Highclere Castle.Berkshire is pronounced 'Barksher' by the way.Any county that ends in 'shire' is pronounced 'sher'.So, anyone like the programme?



Hey Oakapple,

I'm sorry about steering away from your main topic, please forgive.  It's a great thread, enjoying it a lot.  I do get the bbc channel on my sis's tv so I'm going to look and see by chance, if Downtown Abbey is on there ttys, denise


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 6, 2015)

Downton is on ITV; you won't find it in BBC....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 6, 2015)

I did find it on PBS (OPB which I think is Oregon Public Broadcasting) though.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds better..


----------



## Cookie (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry too, Oakapple, also didn't mean to highjack your thread - but on similar note, I do like the shows taking place in the UK villages which are so nice, (the villages, not necessarily the shows) nothing like some of the small towns here which can sometimes be quite bleak.  Eventually I'll probably get over my servant issues and back to watch Downton Abbey series, as I'm curious to see what happens to everyone.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 8, 2015)

Denise and Cookie; that's fine, hijacked threads are just part and parcel of forum life. As we are all different, I didn't suppose that everyone would like Downton, it's a matter of choice. Midsomer Murders [also filmed here in Oxfordshire, Wallingford, where Agatha Christie used to live] always makes us laugh, as you say so many murders in a few small villages, a bit like Morse [Oxford]
where he has to crack all the cases single handed.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2015)

How can you forget Lewis?!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 8, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> How can you forget Lewis?!


 I thought Lewis just bought the beer and sandwiches?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 8, 2015)

He came out with the odd remark; a big clue to Morse; but remember that bewildered look he had? He never knew what he had said!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Denise and Cookie; that's fine, hijacked threads are just part and parcel of forum life. As we are all different, I didn't suppose that everyone would like Downton, it's a matter of choice. Midsomer Murders [also filmed here in Oxfordshire, Wallingford, where Agatha Christie used to live] always makes us laugh, as you say so many murders in a few small villages, a bit like Morse [Oxford]
> where he has to crack all the cases single handed.



I liked Frost at first but then he seemed sad too much of the time, I really loved his acting though.  He made you "feel" what it does to see people hurt.

I'm like you and don't mind if folks wander off my topics.  Also, I didn't know MM was filmed where Agatha Christie lived, so cool!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, I like Frost too, there is a lot of humour in the writing, but he 'feels' for people too and is kind.I used to like the Morse series
[I have met the author,Colin Dexter, he was rather deaf , you had to shout a bit.] I also like the young Morse series called 'Endeavor', but am not all that keen on the Lewis series. Colin Dexter said he knew nothing at all about police procedure [and it shows!]


----------



## oakapple (Jan 9, 2015)

Denise, do you have any trouble understanding the accents?When we watch US shows it's often difficult to make out what is being said, and we sometimes give up on a series altogether. This happens now and then, but mainly we have a little trouble  getting what is said, but on some shows, no trouble at all.As the US is so large, with such a variety of accents, do you have the same problem?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't so far but I've been hearing the British accent since I was little, and then, all the movies and shows that are made there.  I love the sayings you have, they are really neat.  I heard one not long ago and it was on Midsomer.  A gal on there was mad at another gal and she told her "you know your problem is you have some pages stuck together" LOL!!  I loved it!!

She was a teen though so maybe it's a British teen saying like our US youth have their stuff I don't even understand, LOL!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 10, 2015)

Never heard of that saying Denise! Though I have heard it said that somebody had a 'few pages loose' or was 'losing their marbles'. Hee-hee, lets hear a few American sayings?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

here's a few for Oakapple:

ankle- biters and rug-rats  = children
bling = flashy jewelry
in a New York minute = very fast
friend with benefits = someone to have casual sex with, without committment


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 10, 2015)

Good ones RR, here's some I still use although oldie

Far out = really neat
cool = really neat

newer I've heard:

my bad = I made a mistake
chill = calm down


----------



## mymusic (Jan 12, 2015)

I love Downton Abbey, and I am so sorry it will end with the 5th season. Have you gone there to watch the timing?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 12, 2015)

mymusic said:


> I love Downton Abbey, and I am so sorry it will end with the 5th season. Have you gone there to watch the timing?


 Do you mean the filming mymusic? No, I haven't , to be honest I'm not that interested in watching any filming, only the finished programme.Glad you enjoy it too, I shall be sorry to see it end, but that's better to end on a good note than to string it out to series 15 or something.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the 'Americanisms' people, perhaps I shall use a few of them [ the young do say bling already here.]


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

There are a lot more the kids are saying but I couldn't think of many as I'm just, not around the young ones much anymore


----------



## Josiah (Jan 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Never heard of that saying Denise! Though I have heard it said that somebody had a 'few pages loose' or was 'losing their marbles'. Hee-hee, lets hear a few American sayings?



How about he's a bit loosey-goosey?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, that is one of my favourite programs, currently.  I love the British countryside and villages.  Some beautiful homes too.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 12, 2015)

A few more people are now saying they like Downton Abbey, hurray! Thanks dancing Queen, yes we do have some lovely villages here, and each county has different architecture [as we are only a small country our counties are small]where I live is called the gateway to the Cotswolds, and the houses are made of golden/grey coloured stone.
Josiah, that saying [loosey goosey] is new to me.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 12, 2015)

When we watched The Sopranos we got used [eventually] to the New Jersey accents, and now there is a programme called True Detective [set in Luisianna] did I spell that correctly?We only understand one word in every five.There was another programme set in New york [can't remember the name] that we gave up on entirely. Yet, we have the US [old] film on dvd 'It's A Mad, Mad Mad mad World' made in the 60's and we understand every word of that.Do actors mumble more or is it our older ears at fault?


----------



## mpd (Jan 12, 2015)

I live in the town were Catherine Cookson was born and a lot of her Novels were set. On many occasions I used to drive tourisst around in coaches on what was the "Cookson Trail." It was marketed by the local Council. I met many nice people from all over the World. Up until 1976 I lived in one of the run down houses that were so typical in the films.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello mpd, so you are somewhere up Durham way then? My Mother used to love those novels.If there is one thing us Brits do well, it's cash in on these 'author' trails. In Haworth [Yorkshire] it's all about the Brontes, then there are various ones in Oxford and Exmoor is redesignated as Lorna Doone country etc. No doubt the tourists like it.We were having lunch in a pub we go to in Oxford [good pub grub] called The Eagle And Child when we were asked [twice] to take group photos of tourists because it's the pub that 'The Inklings' used to use, C.S. Lewis, Tolkein et al.


----------



## avrp (Jan 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> When we watched The Sopranos we got used [eventually] to the New Jersey accents, and now there is a programme called True Detective [set in Luisianna] did I spell that correctly?We only understand one word in every five.There was another programme set in New york [can't remember the name] that we gave up on entirely. Yet, we have the US [old] film on dvd 'It's A Mad, Mad Mad mad World' made in the 60's and we understand every word of that.Do actors mumble more or is it our older ears at fault?



I have the same problem. For one thing, it seems like people talk faster. Especially young people. Even IRL. 
I use closed caption when available.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2015)

Oakapple, the reverse for me. When I first began watching British TV, with Monty Python's Flying Circus, I couldn't understand anything they said, so I gave it up. Later, there became more shows available and I got used to the accents. I have no trouble now and love the shows! Go figure.

The Louisiana accent, being southern, would be difficult for you. It's difficult for me, too.


----------



## mpd (Jan 13, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Hello mpd, so you are somewhere up Durham way then? My Mother used to love those novels.If there is one thing us Brits do well, it's cash in on these 'author' trails. In Haworth [Yorkshire] it's all about the Brontes, then there are various ones in Oxford and Exmoor is redesignated as Lorna Doone country etc. No doubt the tourists like it.We were having lunch in a pub we go to in Oxford [good pub grub] called The Eagle And Child when we were asked [twice] to take group photos of tourists because it's the pub that 'The Inklings' used to use, C.S. Lewis, Tolkein et al.



Thanks Oakapple for taking the time to reply. No, South Shields. I know on occasions they film "out in the sticks," but most of the riverside industrial shots were around my area. She was born in the town. Of course at a relatively early age she moved down South, but at least she had "the sense" to see out her later years in the North East. At least she never lost sight of her roots. A nice woman.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 13, 2015)

I shouldn't be making this comment, some more observant woman should but despite the effort to be authentic, I don't feel that the hair styles of the upper class woman in Downton Abbey are really as authentically strange as they were in the early years of the 20th century.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm with you, Marty. I never watch a show live unless it's on PBS where there are no commercials.  I record everything.  I hope they don't ever come up with a gadget so that we can't do that!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 13, 2015)

Josiah, I think the styles change as the show goes along.  By season five, in the early twenties, the 'flapper' era, I think the styles are quite correct.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 13, 2015)

Marty, I thought it was just me who felt that everybody was talking too fast or not clearly!  I'm glad to hear there is someone else.  I too use CC all the time.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 13, 2015)

What [or who] is IRL ?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 13, 2015)

Josiah, I had thought that the hair styles were quite authentic or certainly enough to 'pass muster' but I am not an authority on historical hair styles.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 13, 2015)

Radish rose, I think you would have trouble with accents here in series set in; Liverpool, Birmingham, Ireland and Wales and Scotland, and maybe Cornwall [we all have trouble understanding some of these accents !


----------



## oakapple (Jan 13, 2015)

Also  very strong London accents too.Cor Blimey Guv!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2015)

Oakapple, I enjoyed Doc Martin set in Cornwall. I was ok w/ the accents there, but don't know about those other areas. Ta.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oakapple, I enjoyed Doc Martin set in Cornwall. I was ok w/ the accents there, but don't know about those other areas. Ta.


 The actors in Doc martin [most of them] are not Cornish and it's all a very watered down kind of Cornish accent.Try watching the modern remake of Jamaica Inn, all England struggled to understand that, a bit too authentic !


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2015)

In September, mostly inspired by Doc Martin, I went on a tour of Cornwall, which was wonderful. Small group, very friendly, conducted by natives of the region. In addition to Port Isaac ("Portwenn" in the show) we visited a number of fascinating Cornwall locations. One was the Lanhydrock estate, one of the models for Downton Abbey. Some of the former servants were consultants for Downton Abbey, verifying that the placement of silver, china, etc. was correct in the dinner scenes.

Lanhydrock is open to the public to walk through and immerse oneself in the lives of those who lived and worked in these grand estates.   

I'm very much an American, but the Anglophile part of me really enjoys visiting England. Now that I've seen the "Doc Martin" village, I'm really hoping they return with another season of that show.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed your stay Sunny! I know Lanhydrock well as I used to live in Cornwall years ago [a village called St. Germans.] I enjoy Doc Martin too, and was in Port Isaac last Summer for the day, and noted that pub prices had shot up due to the tourist interest, but it's all good news for the village.


----------

